# Applications installées ne s'ouvrent pas



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème avec les applications que j'installe sur mon Apple TV 4 (tvOS 10) : après installation, elles ne s'ouvrent pas. J'ai essayé avec My Canal et Twitter : même résultat. Je les ai supprimées et réinstallées mais ça n'a rien changé.

En revanche, celles déjà installées s'ouvre très bien (celles installées par mes soins l'ont été sous tvOS 9).

Auriez-vous une solution à me proposer ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2016)

Problème résolu en faisant Réglages > Système > Redémarrer.


----------

